# Door Dash



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I am going to test out door dash this weekend. Does anyone have any POSITIVE pointers for a new person.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yeah, keep a white list of restaurants you like to deliver for.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

smithers54 said:


> I am going to test out door dash this weekend. Does anyone have any POSITIVE pointers for a new person.


New drivers get higher paying calls.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

so its kind of like lyft....then it dies off...lol


----------



## yorker (Aug 27, 2018)

I have done 2 DD runs. So far looks to pay out about the same as UE for the short runs i made. The requested pick up and deliver times don't seem to allow for any traffic or wait times.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DD is just another scam operation, been there, done that.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Don't take orders that are too far away for only $5. Smh.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Look at the distance when accepting. If distance is > than guarantee payout, decline.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

My first one..orders lunch...which isn't being served...text him and stated that customer service is a joke...customer says just order what ever...umm don't think I can do that...where the cancel button


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Don't take orders that are too far away for only $5. Smh.


Or $2 ... or $3. I actually derive pleasure from turning those ones down.


----------

